# Model 12 Winchester,



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I was setting at home Friday night and got a call from a life long friend. He told me he had decided to get rid of a Model 12 Winchester. I ask a couple questions about the gun and what his price was. after he told me about the gun I did something I have only did a couple times in my life in a deal. I told him I would not buy the gun for that price, but would take the gun for more than he was asking, sight unseen.. Shocked both him and myself. Sunday I drove up and picked the gun up.. I am very satisfied with the deal and have no regrets... It is Winchester Model 12 , made in 1946, Simmons Rib, Checkered stock and slide. Adjustable Buttplate. Bluing is almost perfect. No wear at all hardly on the gun. .30 inch Full choke, 2 3/4 chamber..I think she has spent her life as a Safe Queen... You gotta love the Model 12's and the older Wingmasters.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

M12 Win is the best pump gun ever built. Rem m31 running a close second. The 870 Wingmaster is not even in the same class. The demise of the m12 and replacement with 1200 series is what kicked off the sales of 870s. The 870 is a stamped parts gun. The last good pump made was the Ithaca 37 and it died in 87. Although somebody is still making them in Ohio. The good news is the price on m12s are coming down. The new shooters are buying the new model shotguns and the market for the old classics is soft. Nice field grade used m12s can be had $400 range, in 12 & 16g. 20g m12s bring a little more. Today a Win 1897 will bring more than a M12 because of Cowboy fad and young crowd will pay more for a black or camo Mossberg than for a classic milled parts shotgun


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I picked up a Model 25 Winchester a while back from a buddy at a fair price.
I think it's dated around 1952 or so. Took it the a couple gun shows and found no interest. Everyone thought it was the model 12. I guess they call the 25 a poor mans 12. I haven't shot it so I can't talk about the performance. I have to agree with the Ithaca 37's. I have the set, 12,16 and 20. Love them all. My daughter smokes the clays with the 20. Now my buddies won't shoot with me when she's tagging along with the 37. I gotta tell her to let a few get by.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

M25 is basically a M12 solid frame model. Just as good functional and durability and actually a little lighter. One of the best shooting slug guns I made was a m25. As far as shooting shot they are no different than a m12. Most people don't know what they are. They think they are a cheap model. They did cost less than m12, but not made cheap. The savings was in not having the take down system of m12. Quality is same. On price, m12 market is soft. Nice shooter are reasonable and due to scarcity of m25 should bring equal money.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

The pictures of your M12 looks like the gun was hardly used. Sometimes you just gotta be fair and give what you know is a good price. I've only been in that situation maybe one time and it was with my great Aunt who wanted to pass down an old Winchester 1890. It's now got a spot way back in the safe. Still looking to add a M12 to the collection. Clean ones are tough to find.
I'm sure your buddy appreciates your honesty.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The model 12 is by far one of the best hand built shotgun ever made until the Y model came out with the cast receivers. I've been collecting them since I was 18 years old, some 60+ years so many have past thru my hands. The wood set on yours is off a custom deluxe from what I can see in the pic's and either a rnd post or mill rib gun. The good ones are not going cheap altho some think they are. I've got a 1918 build up that was my first one, got it from my uncle. This gun has over a half a million rounds thru it, was my nightly shooter 5 nights a week, over a 1000 rnds a week and only installed 1 take-up ring in it and re-worked the metal again. This gun looks like brand new. You don't see many other shotguns with that age that look like new. I could talk 12's all day.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

one of the family















I do all my own custom wood upgrades..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just been looking at a 1950 Stogers Shooters Bible that I got in misc box at a sale. There was only $15 between a m25 & m12 standard. I only was able to buy one pre 64 Win in my life. It is a m70fw 308. Bought early in 64. I've bought several m12s like new with boxes up into 70s. The VFD in our town would buy a m12 and a Win rifle every year to raffle when they had their carnival in the summer. I was very successful in buying the rifles. Many had never been shot because most didn't hunt deer and would have had to go out of state to do so. The m12s were harder to get because a lot of people hunted small game. I did get a 3" Deluxe Duck with rib. Wood was nice but not fancy.
Most of the m12s I've had were standard 30" FC 12g. A couple of them had Simmons Ribs and custom wood.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Those pre 64 mod 70's bring a big price most of the time in desirable calibers. I watched an auction at Burton one time and there were 3, probably 92 to 94 percent guns and the bidders wouldn't stop, it was nuts. 270, 264 mag, and 3rd one alludes me. There was a guy every OGCA show with a table full of look but don't touch 70's. lol.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mines not for sale. It was first brand new rifle I bought. Got it when I was 14 from a business that was going to be taken out by I-70. Never had a m12 collection but I had 21 m70s most in the common calibers.


----------

